# Eat a pound of bacon for breakfast every day.



## Nigeepoo (Jan 5, 2003)

I thought that would get your attention!  

Hi, I'm new here, invited by crackerjack414. I post a lot on http://www.muscletalk.co.uk 

I'm not actually a bodybuilder, just an average bloke who sits in front of a computer at work all day.

I'm one of the unlucky ~40% of the population who has insulin resistance (all my life), so I'm very pro-low-carb ways of eating. Obviously, my diet won't suit people who get a lot more exercise, but I wondered what people here think about animal fats w.r.t. heart disease, cancer etc.

Consider this extract: -

"Ray Audette: A Modern Caveman

Ray is the author of Neanderthin, the most popular book on Paleolithic nutrition ever written. He is also a friend and collegue. For those who don't know, "Paleo" diets refer to eating foods found in nature that do not require machines to synthesize. Paleo is becoming more and more accepted in the medical and nutritional communities. The primary reason is that it makes sense???and it works. 

Ray is someone who has been in or near ketosis, a state some physicians have labeled "dangerous" and even "life-threatening", for almost 18 years. Basically he's gone 18 years with little carbs to speak of other than vegetables (usually cooked in bacon grease) and raw peppers, carrots, etc. Most days carbs are nonexistent.

While Ray is far from an exercise freak, he is in perfect health at 50+. He was able to cure his rheumatoid arthritis and Type 2 diabetes within two weeks on his diet. That was 18 years ago. A picture of Ray and I is included below. As you can tell, Ray is hardly fat. He began 20 pound heavier than he is now, and in considerable pain from the autoimmune diseases he formally had. Now, at 6% body fat, performing little exercise if any, Ray is a great testimony to the fact that a very high-fat diet can reap some significant rewards. His protein intake is under 40%, meaning that his fat is 60% or greater. He starts his day with a pound of bacon...that's it. Sounds like a heart attack on a platter, but his lipids are perfectly normal.

Photograph in original article not viewable in this extract.

I'm not suggesting you eat a pound of bacon (although I enjoy my bacon and egg breakfasts) but you get the point. Even consuming tremendous calories (over 5,000 per day) Ray stays lean and healthy by simply avoiding carbs, with the exception of vegetables. Very little fruit is consumed, although most Paleos have no problem with fruit in small quantities. The theory behind that is fruit, at one time relatively low in fructose (a form of sugar), is now loaded with it. Personally I have to kill the fruit to get really lean, but I can tolerate a piece per day of low-glycemic variety normally, like an apple or an orange.

Check out www.neanderthin.com if you want more info on Ray, his book and his philosophy. Warning: he's a member of Mensa and the Dallas Philosophers Society, so if you're looking for a debate on the issue, be prepared to go home with a few mental bruises. He's done his homework. 

By the way, Ray: thanks for the Pemmican!"
From http://www.allyourstrength.com/nutrition_1202_fatphobia.html

Are you guys and gals familiar with Jon Benson?


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

You definitely got my attention!  

Welcome!!!


----------



## Yanick (Jan 5, 2003)

I would like to see a picture of this guy.  Not that i'm saying that i don't believe in these paleo diets, but i still want to see this guy.

Although these diets are okay for the average joe donut, i doubt they will be useful for a bodybuilder/powerlifter/weightlifter.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 5, 2003)

> I would like to see a picture of this guy. Not that i'm saying that i don't believe in these paleo diets, but i still want to see this guy.



Click on the link at the end of the extract and you can!


----------



## Yanick (Jan 5, 2003)

my mistake 

i still maintain a straight LC diet might be fun for an old lady trying to stay healthy and not get fat, but if you want to be 220# at 7% you will need carbs.


----------

